# Caching Supplies At Spike Camp



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

My buddy and I are planning on packing in some supplies and caching them at our spike camp for this fall. Anybody else do this? I've heard mixed reviews whether or not to bury them or hang them in a tree. I don't think we'll take any type of food. More like rope, hatchet, game bags, foil, bottled water, 1st aid kit, tarp, toilet paper, etc. Just curious if anyone else has had experiences, good or bad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you do don't expect the supplies to be there when you pack in. 

I had a friend do it here in Colorado. When he packed in for the hunt he found some other hunters in the spot that he had picked to camp in and all of his supplies were gone. He never did figure out who took them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 to what Critter said. Leaving a cache of supplies on BLM or National Forest lands is essentially littering. There is no protection of your stuff from the elements, human or natural.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

The plan is to take a 5 gallon bucket with a gasketed lid and bury it. Mark it with gps and cover it up. The contents in the bucket are all vacuum sealed.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

If you have to contend with bears, hang it in the trees.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow lone, what a mess. Was your bucket buried or just stashed somewhere? We buried ours 8" below ground level but I'm still a bit worried. We have seen bears on the trail cams quite often. We checked them this past weekend and they hadn't been bothered. I'll keep my fingers crossed I guess.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The 5 gallon bucket was not mine, and yes it was burried. The blue keg, with a metal band closure and clasp was mine. It typically thwarts bears, and was not burried. Smart bears learn the Heimlich Maneuver on buckets and canisters pretty quick. They jump, and/or pump on the sides, until it collapses and they can get their teeth into it, or they get lucky and the lid pops off durring this. Electric or hanging is the only sure fire way to go.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've done the same thing up in the high Uintas. It worked just fine for me and sure made the hike in for the hunt a whole lot easier. We just had our stuff wrapped in tarps and tucked away under some trees. We didn't have any food or anything though if I remember right so bears weren't an issue for us.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, so far so good. Our buckets have been up there and burried for a couple months now with no issues. Another 3 1/2 weeks and we're good to go. It will be nice only having to pack in food, clothing, and a bow.


----------



## old_ephraim (Jul 28, 2012)

I have been packing in gear before the hunt for the last 7 years on various elk and deer hunts and never had a problem. Granted, I have always hung it in a tree out of reach of bears. I could probably get it all in on one trip as I use horses but taking it in early is my excuse to my wife to spend a little extra time in the outdoors. Good luck on your hunt this year fishawk!


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks buddy. You too.


----------

